# 8days baby not pooping



## CesarPereira24 (May 7, 2018)

My baby is 8days old and I'm not breastfeeding done only once on the 6day cuz i dont have enough milk to give th baby and its been 24hours and she isn't pooping urine coming normal should i concerned about it??


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi

If you are planning are planning on breastfeeding your child and your milk hasn't fully come in then I would suggest you encourage your child to latch to help your body bring in more milk.

Are you using formula? 

If you have any concerns about your babies health than I would strongly suggest you see a health worker.


----------

